# How To PROPERLY Remove A Snag (Video)



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

It's seems just about every time I've been out this year I've snagged on someone else's fishing line who got snagged. It's aggravated me enough to try and least post a video and if at least 1 person learns the proper technique it will make the river a better place lol 

When your snagged PLEASE PLEASE dont just cut your line. This leaves your lure snagged and all that line still in the river for others and fish to tangle up in.

Simply reel your line tight. Point your rod tip at the snag, tighten your drag, hold your reel and pull straight back! 9/10 your line will break at knot of the lure and you can receive in your line thus Not leaving a mess of line behind in the river!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes last time for me at the Rocky, my feet were tied up with 40# test someone left in the water. I kept pulling and wading out to it and found a yellow rooster tail stuck on a branch underwater. I almost took a faceplant though.
Rickerd


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Unless you're using siglon then it breaks above your float....


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

get my float back 9/10 times pulling straight back


----------

